# Looking for a I night stopover in woodbridge suffolk



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

I am doing some family history research and am looking for a place to stop thursday night of this week. Do not need EHU just a levelish area.

I do not mind using a pub, we will eat there if it is.

Ian


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Brit Stops have a book of stopovers supplied on enrolment. I have used and continue to use their excellent information. (www.britstops.com/‎
)

Alan


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi Alan
Yes aware of Britstops and mighty fine idea it is too.

99% of our journey's are normally abroad and we wildcamp for 90% of the time.

When we propose to stay in the UK we will join it for sure.

We will be staying on a site elsewhere Tue Wed so this is just for a late afternoon evening on Thursday.

Hope that someone has a recommendation.

I have a backup Google earth place, but would have to ask at pub when we arrive, and I would prefer to know in advance a place that has a friendly Pub/Publican 

Ian


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Sorry 

Need to bump this, as leaving 9AM tomorrow and will prob be incommunicado for a while.

No members with special knowledge of woodbridge area ?

Would ideally like to eat out on thursday so pub would be nice.

Ian


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Try "Googling" pubs in the area and then check them out on Google Earth for parking. You could then ring them up and ask if you can stay.

What about doing a site check on www.Pitchup.com and see what comes up. We've used it a few times and found a few gems.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks annsman

We have identified a pub via google earth + followed up with street view and even checked out menu.

I suppose what I was after was a locals recommendation of a good pub which would allow us to stay the night in carpark.

Google is good, personal recommendation is better.

Ian


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ian is Martlesham any good? See here: https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=52.061155,1.273333&num=1&t=h&z=20

This is the carpark for the shopping centre so is relatively empty after 6pm, and even during the day never gets full. The Douglas Bader Pub is a short walk to the left. Unfortunately I have never eaten there so can't comment on the food.

http://www.thedouglasbader.co.uk/website/

Ian


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

You could try the industrial estate in Gloster Road Martlesham at the back of the ten pin bowling centre and huge WW2 hangers.

This is usually ok as lots of HGV park there.


----------

